

Facebook’s Zuckerberg Becomes Poster Child for New Privacy Settings - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/12/zuckerberg-facebook-privacy/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+(Wired%3A+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
amohr
That's cool for millionaires and Time's most influential people. But some of
us are looking for jobs. And we're pretty paranoid.

